# Typing "s,t,a".



## mike2008

Hello.
When I'm typing how do I change the letters "s,t,a" into the Romanian characters? A brief explanation will do just pointing me in the general direction eg change your setting, find a program or press this button.

Multumesc[you see the letter "t" is wrong].


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

You can simply use this link, either drag the text here or copy (ctrl + C) and paste (ctrl + V).

Multumesc ->Mulţumesc. (see how simply that was)


----------



## OldAvatar

Or you could just install Romanian keyboard into your operating system.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you SerinusCanaria3075 and OldAvatar, this has been puzeling me for almost one month. I shall try both suggestions to see which will be the most convienient for me.

Mulţumesc foarte mult.[acum sunt fericit]


----------

